# MV Agility & Alacrity



## helen9268

Hi

My grandfather was Captain of the Agility and Alacrity and 1 other ship which I dont know the name of. His name was Harold J Woods, known as Splints.
If anyone remebers him or served with him I would be interest to know your thoughts about him. As far as I am aware his was quite a strict task master and enjoyed the whisky. He sadly died in 1998.
Looking forward to hearing from you all.

Helen


----------



## price

Hi Helen; I remember Harold Woods when he was Capt. of the Agility in the 60s and 70s. I didn't sail with Capt. Woods but saw him often over the years. Capt. Woods' nephew 'Bobs' has commented on one of the photos posted on this site, of the Agility, in the Gallery.
Bruce.


----------



## 140554

Hi Helen,Your post was forwarded from friend in Canada who also served on Everard's.
I sailed with Capt Woods on the Agility from her maiden voyage, signed on as Second Mate 4/11/59 and signed off as Mate 18 monthe later.
Capt Woods was a fair man you knew what he expected of you,I was quite happy to serve with him,he had a wicked sense of humor.
Would I be right is saying that his wife your Grandmother was the sister to Everard`s Marine Super Capt Wells?
I Sailed with Everard`s for 6 years.
Should you require more info please email me at [email protected]
Regards,
Barry Gamble


----------

